# Problema con Transformador Driver Horizontal



## robertenz (May 25, 2012)

Buenos Dias Colegas 

Estoy tratando de reparar un TV Admiral TG 1029 , el cual se quemo el transformador driver del horizontal, se puso en corto el primario , como no lo consigo y tampoco lo rebobinan , coloque otro y dio imagen , pero me aparece una franja vertical de 6 cms de ancho , creo que es el pulso de retrazo , vario una resistencia la R 434 que se une a un Zener , la R conetca a una pata del flyback del AFC y la linea no desaparece , pero lo q hace es correrse de lugar , con el valor q figura en el plano esta ubicada a la izquierda , si levanto la resistencia esa franja se queda en la derecha . 
ALgun consejito colegas .

SAludos a todos .

Roberto . Buenos Aires .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 25, 2012)

Es raro que se queme uno de esos driver que tu dices  (ojo puede ser yo solo digo de los mucho equipos que vi nunca estaban quemado) pero lo que podes hacer es subir una foto de TV y una del diagrama  para comprender mejor de a que transformador te refieres, pero no todo están configurados iguales, la mayoría si mira ahí subo una foto de lo que te digo:

​
saludo


----------



## robertenz (May 25, 2012)

Colega , si tambien , nunca me llego al taller algun tv con problemas de ese tipo , con el primario en corto , si es el trafito q ecxita al tr de salida horizontal y la linea o franja es la del comienzo del barrido , es como que no esta en sincronismo , si vario el valor de esa resistencia esa franja de va corriendo con el valor del plano esta a la izquierda si saco la citada r se ubica a la derecha .


----------



## hernandove (May 25, 2012)

ese transformador driver lo puedes rebobinar tu mismo solo tienes que tener en  cuenta las cantidad de vueltas y el mismo calibre


----------



## robertenz (May 25, 2012)

Colegas ; gracias por sus mensajes , solucionado , di vuelta las patitas del primario ,yoo inveertia  primario y secundario .
Ahora salio funcionando OK 

saludos 

Robert


----------



## mglchimento (May 28, 2018)

Que tal, saludos desde Buenos Aires a los colegas del sitio, por lo visto es un problema tipico este transformador en este tv, ya que me llego el mismo modelo de tv, con el mismo problema. Y quería preguntales a ustedes, ya que han resuelto el problema, si el transformador ZOO59CE podría ser reemplazo del original CLKN-2027, ya que en internet no hay informacion referido a estos transformadores.
Desde ya muchas gracias por vuestra atencion


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2018)

Vas a tener que probarlo o rebobina tu mismo el original , debes hacer un plano de las patas , cantidad de espiras y sentido de giro.


----------



## pandacba (May 29, 2018)

Consulta con algún distribuidor, ellos tienen esos datos


----------

